# What fish would add to this tank



## ted spade (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey. I have a 10 gallon tank w/ 3 rummy-nose, 1 Cory and 3 Bedford's Pencil fish. I do a water change every 5 days and I have an Aqua clear Mini. What fish could I add to my tank?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

More rummy-nose tetras like to be in groups of 6 or more.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

A few more Cory's. They almost have to have company of their own or they are miserable little guys.
You could add maybe 3 more Rummynoses, but that will be way pushing the capacity of a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I Would Put In 3 More Rummy Nose And 5 More Corys The Same Kind You Have. So You Will Have 15 Fish Total. Doing The Water Changes You Are Doing It Will Support The Fish Load Just Fine. All Of Your Fish Will Be Alot Happier If You Add To The Schools. You Should Keep About 6 Of Any Schooling Fish. You Will Have Good Results With Plants Like Crypts, Sags, And Mosses With These Fish.


----------



## ted spade (Dec 14, 2004)

The reason I'm not too thrilled about adding more rummy-nose is b/c they carry lots of disease. Since I have no quarantine tank, I don't want to infect my other fish.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

buy from a better source.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Ted... I would add two more Cory Cats of the same specie that you already have. I would leave the Rummy nose as is, they will do just fine. It's better to under stock then over stock, so I would not add any more than the Cory.


----------



## ted spade (Dec 14, 2004)

I buy from the best source in the NYC area the store is called House of Fins in CT. But fish are fish, they sometimes will die for no reason no matter the source. I actually added 2 Cory julii (or is the correct spelling juli)? But the 2 new ones would stay in a group and leave the other of the same species out. Would other kinds of cories be friendlier?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

ted spade said:


> I actually added 2 Cory julii (or is the correct spelling juli)? But the 2 new ones would stay in a group and leave the other of the same species out. Would other kinds of cories be friendlier?


It sometimes takes a little time for them to get used to each other, but they will eventually all hang out together and be happy.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

How are you introducing them to your tank, if your'e overfiltering adding more tetras and cories will be fine.


----------



## ted spade (Dec 14, 2004)

I think I will add some cories or pencilfish if i can find them Could I add a German Ram?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Ted,
If you add a few more Cory's, I think I'd call that a full tank.
I'd nix the Ram since they can be pretty sensitive to water conditions, and a 10 is really not big enough for them to share with other fish.

If you are ever able to move up to even a 20 gallon, you'd have a few more options, but a 10 is pretty limited.


----------



## ted spade (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks for all the help. I will get 3 more corys this weekend.


----------

